# Going Back...



## SketchUp Guru (5 Jun 2008)

...to drawing on scraps of paper. 












Well, not really. :lol:


----------



## PaulO (5 Jun 2008)

Assuming that is a sketchup layout style, is there a back of a cigarette packet (or fag packet as we say in the UK) , or the back of a napkin?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Jun 2008)

Cigarette packs have too much writing on them to draw on. Have you got a brand name of fags that are good for drawing on?


----------



## Philly (5 Jun 2008)

That is sweet :lol: 
Philly


----------



## PaulO (6 Jun 2008)

Dave R":3vkoyydb said:


> Cigarette packs have too much writing on them to draw on. Have you got a brand name of fags that are good for drawing on?



Not sure if it is a phrase used in the US, but is often used over here:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Transwiki:Fag_packet

Never really thought about the logistics of actually doing it :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 Jun 2008)

Paul, the term "fag" has a different connotation in the US and it's unlikely anyone would draw out an idea on the back of one. Of course I don't know that from personal experience. I have heard of ideas being sketched out on a matchbook cover but those are usually so full of advertising that an idea would be difficult to read.

It's the marketing people that are to blame, you know. They can't leave any blank space on a package.


----------



## compo (13 Jun 2008)

Is it just me?

But I had to read that a couple of times before I got it.... 
These dam youngsters with their modern day computing machines ! :?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Jun 2008)

:lol: :lol: 

But I'm no youngster.


----------

